# Shinola "2 oz" Bottle found in 20th century dump.



## MrArcher (Mar 25, 2020)

I was digging in a dump where I find mostly 1920's through 1960's bottles. Examples are a 1940's Vick's Vapo Rub jar, a 1930's-40's AMS Whiskey bottle, and a Charles H. Fletcher Castoria bottle. However, my latest find has me scratching my head. It's a small bottle, about 1 inch wide and 2 inches long at the base, and about 5 inches tall from base to lip. It's a machine made bottle with screw top. On the front it is embossed with "2 oz" and on the bottom with "ShinolA" with the S and A in larger font size than the rest of the word. I've done some digging and it might be a shoe polish bottle, but beyond that I'm at a loss. I will post pictures below.


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks like a shoe polish bottle to me!


----------

